# New with labs I don't understand



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

I originally went to an edocrinilogist because I was diagnosed with pcos about 6 years ago when trying to concieve. Now that I am done having children I wanted to see what I should be doing to regulate my PCOS. The endo thought that I may have hypothyroidism and order some more tests. These are the test results:

11/19/14
TSH high sensitivity 3.860 uIU/mL
T4 Free 1.0 ng/dL

1/7/15
thyroperoxidase 44 IU/mL
Thyroglobin Antibody 18 IU/mL

I do not understand the results. The symptoms are pretty much the sam ebetween PCOS and Hypothyroidism. Will someone please give me more information the lab results?

THANK YOU!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the references ranges for that lab work? Different labs use different ranges and it's hard to tell how significant/insignificant something might be without the ranges.

Even without those, it looks like you are hypo and it certainly looks like something autoimmune might be going on. Thyroglobulin is most often used as a tumor marker for thyroid cancer. Many people have small amounts of thyroglobulin. I'd love to see the reference range, but I'll guess that your result will be considered elevated. For that reason, your first step should be getting an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

yes, I have reference ranges. For both if the thyroperoxidae antibody and the thryroglobulin antibody the references rage says (<60)
For the T4 Free it says standard range 0.8-1.7 ng.dL
FOr the TSH High Senitivity it says standard range 0.350-5.500 uIu/mL


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

Also, my aunt had thyroid cancer. I just found that out from my mom.


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

Should I share the family history of my aunt with my endo? It is not something I had remembered about when I had my appointment.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, yup, you are hypo!

I would bring up your family history, ask for an ultrasound, and inquire about starting a low dose of synthroid or levothyroxine.


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you. I really appreciate your help. 
What is it about the labs that show hypo? I dont understand them at all? Would you be able to explain to me what I should be reading?


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

What is the autoimmune part and do the las show that? Sorry so many questions. This is all new to me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your TSH is elevated. The higher the number, the more your body is saying "We need more hormones!"

Also, while your free t4 is technically in range, most people feel better when it's in the upper half of that range.

Because you have two low-levels of antibodies (TPO and Tg), it hints that there's an autoimmune process brewing.


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

I am new here and I am lost. I have already posted in two of the other topics. Here is my post:

(I originally went to an endocrinologist because I was diagnosed with pcos about 6 years ago when trying to concieve. Now that I am done having children I wanted to see what I should be doing to regulate my PCOS. The endo thought that I may have hypothyroidism and order some more tests. These are the test results:

11/19/14
TSH high sensitivity 3.860 uIU/mL
T4 Free 1.0 ng/dL

1/7/15
thyroperoxidase 44 IU/mL
Thyroglobin Antibody 18 IU/mL

I do not understand the results. The symptoms are pretty much the sam ebetween PCOS and Hypothyroidism. Will someone please give me more information the lab results?

thyroperoxidae antibody and the thryroglobulin antibody the references rage says (<60)
For the T4 Free it says standard range 0.8-1.7 ng.dL
FOr the TSH High Senitivity it says standard range 0.350-5.500 uIu/mL )

I was having trouble conceiving about six years ago. I ended up being diagnosed with PCOS by my OBGYN. I have been taking metformin for about 6 years to reduce the cysts. I have never gotten rid of the symptoms. I lost some weight in the time, but not a lot. Then I saw an endo this month. When she looked at my labs she saw possible hypothyroidism not PCOS. I have since read a few articles that indicate that people with PCOS are highly likely to have hyothyroidism and specifically Hasimotto. I have not heard back from the doc after my most recent labs. I can not wait. I hope I get some answers and some sytpoms that I have had for years get under control.
After speaking with my mom about this I also discovered that my aunt has hypothyroidism and is on medication for it, as well as her daughter. She also then decided to look at ther last lab and her thyroid numbers were only slightly lower than mine, 3.5, I believe. In addition to this she also told me that my aunt on my dad's side had had Thyroid cancer many years ago. Is there a genetic connection for thyroid complications. 
I have had some wonderful responses and information on my other two posts. I always appreciate anymore insight to my labs or information about anything ekse here that anyone is willing to share.
Thank you!


----------

